

Nvidia  Launches Patent Suits Focused on Samsung Galaxy Phones, Tablets - readerrrr
http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2014/09/04/nvidia-launches-patent-suits/comment-page-3/#comments

======
grageth
Really Nvidia? Respect is gone. Where is the suit against Apple? Don't they
use PowerVR too?

